# The differences between civilian friends and emergency service friends.



## Epi-do (Nov 30, 2006)

Got this in my email earlier today and thought is was amusing.

     

This is the real difference between friends and your best friends in the Emergency Services, whether they are Dispatchers, Officers, Firefighters or EMT's!!!   (by the way, ES means Emergency Services)  


CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Tell you not to do something stupid when drunk
ES FRIENDS: Will post 360 degree security so you dont get caught

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Call your parents Mr. and Mrs
ES FRIENDS: Call your parents drunk as he!! and tell them about the fat chick you tried to pick up

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Hope the night out drinking goes smoothly, and hope that no one is late for the ride home.
ES FRIENDS: Know some wild **** will happen, and set up rally points and an E & E route.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Bail you out of jail and tell you what you did was wrong.
ES FRIENDS: Will be sitting next to you saying, Damn...we f:censored:cked up...but hey, that **** was fun as f:censored:ck!"


CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Cry with you.
ES FRIENDS: laugh at you and tell you to put some vagasil on your p:censored:ssy.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Borrow your stuff for a few days then give it back.
ES FRIENDS: Steal each other 's stuff so often nobody remembers who bought it in the first place.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Are happy that someone picked up a one night stand and leave them alone.
ES FRIENDS: Will Low Crawl naked into the room with a camera and hope for the tag team.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Know a few things about you.
ES FRIENDS: Could write a book with direct quotes from you.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will leave you behind if that 's what the crowd is doing.
ES FRIENDS: Will kick the whole crowds arse that left you.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Would knock on your door.
ES FRIENDS: Walk right in and say, "I'm home!"

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will try and talk to the bouncer when you get tossed out of the bar.
ES FRIENDS: Will man up and go after the bouncer for touching you on the way out.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will wish you had enough money to go out that night, and are sorry you couldn't come.
ES FRIENDS: Will share their last dollar with you, drag you along, and try to steal free drinks all night

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will take your drink away when they think you've had enough.
ES FRIENDS: Will look at you stumbling all over the place and say, "B!tch, you better drink the rest of that ****, you know we don't waste..That's alcohol abuse!!!"

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Want the money they loaned you back next week.
ES FRIENDS: Can't begin to remember who owes who money after taking care of each other for so long.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will say "I can't handle Tequila anymore".
ES FRIENDS: Will say "okay just one more" and then 2 minutes later okay just one more".

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will talk **** to the person who talks **** about you.
ES FRIENDS: Will knock them the f:censored:ck out!!


CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will tell you "They'd take a bullet for you."
ES FRIENDS: Will actually take a bullet for you.

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will ignore this
ES FRIENDS: Will repost this


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2006)

Nice.... I've seen several variations on this... and actually saw this this AM on MySpace


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 1, 2006)

EPI-DO you are a riot!!


----------



## jeepmedic (Dec 1, 2006)

:beerchug:


----------



## PArescueEMT (Dec 5, 2006)

jeepmedic said:


> :beerchug:



agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## EMT007 (Dec 5, 2006)

> CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Will take your drink away when they think you've had enough.
> EMS FRIENDS: Will look at you stumbling all over the place and say, "B!tch, you better drink the rest of that ****, you know we don't waste..That's alcohol abuse!!!"



HAHAHA so true - Don't go drinking with your coworkers unless you plan on getting piss drunk wasted lol.

I would change one thing though...

CIVILIAN FRIENDS: Tell you not to do something stupid when drunk
EMS FRIENDS: *Will call the cops you work with so they can come laugh at your stumbling a$$ and breathalize you*


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 6, 2006)

EMT007 said:


> HAHAHA so true - Don't go drinking with your coworkers unless you plan on getting piss drunk wasted lol.
> 
> I would change one thing though...
> 
> ...



I go camping in the desert with a group of cool people.. and one of them IS the cop that *brings the breathalyzer with him.*

FYI, I can guzzle a few shots of Captain Morgans, a shot of Jaeger, and 2 beers and only blow a .06  Scary, because that's still legal! 
The "let's see who can get the highest BAC" contest is always a fun one.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

Ugh, my poor stomach!! I swear Jaeger tastes like that old cough syrup Vick's 44-D!  I personally love martinis!!


----------



## EMTLVFC4 (Dec 7, 2006)

A repost without question...that's awesome


----------



## YYCmedic (Dec 23, 2006)

oh so true. :lol: :beerchug:


----------



## premedtim (Dec 24, 2006)

I think the variation of this where it's Civilian vs. Infantry friends makes the most sense since the ES Friends part fits Infantry perfectly, but still very amusing. And FYI Jager doesn't taste like cough syrup, it tastes great!

Unless you drink about twenty shots of it, then it starts to lose that taste..


----------



## gatorbait7614 (Dec 24, 2006)

One night, my ES friends took the rescue truck to the local watering holw where i was having a few drinks, they put cribbing under my POV and then stole my wheels off. I guess that was there way of picking a DD. Those guys are great!!!!!


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 11, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> The "let's see who can get the highest BAC" ....



ive played that game. never end well.


----------



## CotWoman (Jan 11, 2007)

OMGosh - I am afraid now... LOL   The department I am going to work for has alot of cops and FF's who come in to volunteer work.  I can just see myself getting into trouble now... 

Oh boy...


----------

